# HDMI to VGA conversion



## Cest Moi (Jan 23, 2011)

Bit of background for you...

I'm setting up a home cinema system and have a receiver which manages my video and audio, I also have a projector (an acer x110 if you're interested) that has VGA, S-Video and Coaxial inputs.

Audio wise i'm fine, my problem comes with getting the video signal to my projector. The Receiver has many output methods (except VGA) but they are all ranked, so if i use a component output i can only use the component inputs or below. I have a number of HDMI inputs I need to use, therefore I need to use the HDMI output.

So, finally, my problem being, getting a video signal out as HDMI and in as either coaxial, S-Video or VGA (I would rather go with latter as I believe it the best quality?)

I have found these options so far:

Firstly:

A HDMI to VGA lead (I dont believe this will work considering the digital to analogue complications, but thought i'd post it up just in case I get lucky )

 Linky

Secondly:

A HDMI to VGA transcoder ()this I understand would do the job, however, I am loathe to spend £57 on an adapter.

Link 2

Any help would be much appreciated, ideally I don't want to spend more than £30, but if this is unfeasible I understand

Thanks in advance

C'est Moi


----------



## Cest Moi (Jan 23, 2011)

Found this pretty cheap, just ordered it, will post again if it works

Link


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

Cest Moi, really waiting for your review.


----------



## Cest Moi (Jan 23, 2011)

Ha ha, Ok,

Checked it out the day before yesterday and it works fine, not tried the audio out as I dont need it and i've obviously not used it over a period of time, but the build quality looks good! 

Came in a nice box and came quickly


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

Oh well, That's pretty good 
Thanks for replying to this thread!!


----------



## Cest Moi (Jan 23, 2011)

thought i'd add a further reply, have been using for a while now and no problems at all, works like a charm


----------

